# Ubuntu System Requirements



## teen (Jun 15, 2006)

My system config-
P4 2.41 ghz
248 MB DDR RAM (Total 256 MB but 8 MB is used for Graphics memory)
40 GB HDD
What are the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu Desktop to run on y system ?

I saw this as the system reqirements and freaked out.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#Hardware_Requirements


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 15, 2006)

These are the recommended requirements for pleasant user experience. Minimum system config is much lower. 

You might want to install Xubuntu if your hardware is from the WorldWar 2 era .


----------



## mehulved (Jun 15, 2006)

What's there to freak out? It's nothing higher than Windows XP that is run by many people with config like yours, maybe you too.
And the problem only seems is with RAM. You can then install XFCE (procedure is shown herewww.ubuntuguide.org).
Your computer will run very smooth.
I myself have run Ubuntu 5.10 under similar config, infact my processor is only 2 GHz.
Adding 512MB module or RAM did help a lot. But, unless you want to do some work that will take up lot of RAM you won't need any more RAM. In fact using XFCE, it will run a lot faster.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

Your configuration is good enough. If you have more RAM your System will
be more faster. Ubuntu will also run well on 700 GHZ  , 128 MB RAM. But it
would be a little slower. So go ahead and install Ubuntu.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 15, 2006)

Your configuration is more than enough...


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 20, 2007)

yor config is fine but dont try to install with live cd get alternate cd or go for xubutu.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 26, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> What's there to freak out? It's nothing higher than Windows XP that is run by many people with config like yours, maybe you too.
> And the problem only seems is with RAM. You can then install XFCE (procedure is shown herewww.ubuntuguide.org).



can u post the code to install XFCE on ubuntu 7.04 as onwww.ubuntuguide.org

i can see only 
	
	



```
sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
```


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 26, 2007)

@teen
256mb ram is just enough for ubuntu or else go for xbuntu


----------



## mehulved (Jul 26, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> can u post the code to install XFCE on ubuntu 7.04 as onwww.ubuntuguide.org
> 
> i can see only
> 
> ...


 That's about it. Nothing more. Cos xubuntu-desktop is a meta package which calls all the related packages that are needed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you the same teen of the wordpress.com fame?  You should be, your ids are the same. (IM I mean). I thought you already did use Ubuntu?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 26, 2007)

<No use now>


----------



## praka123 (Jul 27, 2007)

hmm..lotta new ppl revives loong old threads


----------

